# Can someone help me identify this?



## sneakers (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure but the fish store told me it was a long tentacle anemone. If someone could be a little more specific I would really appreciate it. My clown has adopted it so I know its some kind of anemone that hosts clown fish.


----------



## LegitFish (Nov 27, 2011)

Kind of hard to tell by the picture, but could be a Sabae Anemone
Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrates for Marine Aquariums: Sebae Anemone


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Look like an LTA, Long Tentacle Anemone.


----------



## sneakers (Feb 10, 2012)

Does the foot of the LTA need to be in the sand or can it be on my live rock?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The Long Tentacle Anemone requires an aquarium with 4 inches of sand or rubble substrate in which it can hide.

Saltwater Aquarium Anemones for Marine Reef Aquariums: Long Tentacle Anemone


----------



## sneakers (Feb 10, 2012)

I tried that but it would move towards my live rock so i made a little alcove with some of my live rock and made sure there was plenty of sand there and stuck it in the hole in the middle of the rocks, one of my clown fish has taken over the anemone and if i get to close to it the clown will bite my hand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You can't put it where you want it, it will move where ever it wants to go. Your job is just to make sure you have whats needed for them to thrive. He will get comfy where he likes the light and the flow.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

on a side not thats freaking awesome


----------

